# Marijuana seeds UK



## Garden weeds (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi there, I know it's a long shot but I am just wandering if anyone who Is growing weed in the UK would be kind enough to gift me a few cannabis seeds maybe that they have got of of their plant or something? If not, does anybody again in the UK no of any good cheap places to get more seeds? Thanks a lot in advance! Garden weeds


----------



## spitsbuds (Apr 20, 2012)

why not order from a seed bank
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?act=ourBrands
if youre looking for something in particular here u go http://en.seedfinder.eu/database/breeder/Zambeza/


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 4, 2012)

you seem to be having a few problems m8, over a few different threads if you want to practice germinating seeds and growing little seedlings
and not waste money on seeds 

you can start with hemp seeds you can buy them from pet shops or even supermarkets for £1.50 for thousands of seeds use them to practice on
once you got them sprouting ok and not dying straight away like on your other thread
then buy some real seeds and your money will not be wasted as you will know what to do 

happy sprouting


----------

